

Services: Introducing a New Role into the Ember Programming Model - steveklabnik
http://discuss.emberjs.com/t/services-a-rumination-on-introducing-a-new-role-into-the-ember-programming-model/4947

======
steveklabnik
And the pull request:
[https://github.com/emberjs/ember.js/pull/4861](https://github.com/emberjs/ember.js/pull/4861)

